

Answer Set Programming - wslh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Answer_set_programming

======
gatlin
For a project in school I used clasp + gringo to make a labor scheduler for my
100+ person co-op (I'm in charge of that). It's amazing how fast it really is.
I'm very interested in bringing facilities like this to other high-level
languages.

~~~
bumbledraven
I used clasp+gringo for scheduling candidate interviews for a technology
company. It worked great.

